# pumping extra for weight loss



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

My three month old is coming off a growth spurt so for the past couple weeks I've been uncomfortably full unless I pump. So I've been pumping a couple times each day and getting around five ounces each time. I give the milk to my 20 month old who will no longer latch in a sippy cup. The baby has never had a bottle and I don't anticipate her ever needing one (my other kids never had one either) and we're moving soon so freezing it isn't an option so I don't mind just giving it to the toddler. I gained a lot of weight between my last two pregnancies (which I lost after the first two) and would really like to get back into the clothes I was wearing a couple years ago and feel better about myself - I also really want more than two pairs of pants to wear!

My question is:

Has anyone used breastfeeding to lose weight? Is it a bad idea to do so because it will take extra vitamins and minerals from my body (especially calcium though I take a calcium supplement, drink milk, and take a vitamin)? I did the math and if I pump 10 oz per day extra that's 200 calories per day = 1400 per week = nearly two extra pounds lost per month. Is this nuts?


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I gained weight in the three weeks I had my mouth wired shut. If I pumped to loose weight I'd probably make it up in calories. The body is funny that way. I wouldn't assume that you would be loosing extra, I didn't loose anymore weight when I was a pumping machine then when I was a pumping nightmare. I donated almost 700 oz of bm during that time and lost not a single once after eight weeks. (But the first eight weeks were extraordinary.)

But, if pumping makes you feel better and you have an extra mouth to feed-- why not? Good calories for your toddler and maybe, just maybe, it will be a side benefit of weight loss.


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I didn't do it on purpose, but when I was pumping for my preemie twins who wouldn't latch, I was the skinniest I has ever been. I was pumping 80+ ounces at my peak. I was thirsty all the time though, ate a lot too.

If you do decide to pump extra, consider donating it through milkshare. When my supply took a massive hit due to 3 back to back bouts of mastitis, I had a lovely mama donate to help keep us off formula.


----------



## amyhulen (May 22, 2005)

I am hoping that EBF one baby and pumping full time for a recipient mom will help me lose weight too. I have found that removing almost all sugar from my diet has helped me gain no extra mommy pounds during this pregnancy so I am hoping to maintain or improve on that trend after the baby arrives.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't know, I've been too paranoid to purposefully try to lose weight during BFing (by cutting calories) because 1) it reduces my supply 2) I'm worried about it dumping toxins into my milk. So I try to avoid losing weight, but if it comes off gradually or unintentionally then that's different, I'm fine with that.


----------

